# Found .22 ammo, I must be living right.



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So here's the deal. Sunday morning we needed some groceries and I was up around 6ish so I run over to the local Wally World and start getting groceries. When I'm finished I look at the clock and it's a few minutes past 7 so I go over to sporting goods and they have 3 boxes of .22WMR that I have been looking for for months. So I ask the guy if there's a limit and he says nope, so I get all 3 boxes. Score #1. Today on the way back home from visiting a customer I stop in at Cabelas just to kill a few minutes of time. Go over to ammo and they have .22LR in 333 count boxes. At least a dozen bricks on the counter. They do have a limit of 1 so I pick one up. They had a lot of .22 WMR too but not the kind I like to shoot though. Score #2. This is crazy, .22WMR and .22LR within 2 days. Is ammo starting to come back now or did I just win the lottery?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Went on a quest last week and found zip,nada,zero.I`d say living right


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I found 333 count boxes in Cal Ranch last week. $19.99 I still think that's too much to pay so I passed on them. Wally World has had 22 WMR the last couple of times I checked. Now if only 17 HMR ammo will come down to a reasonable price again. 

I read an article last week where the author stated that the supply for .22 ammo is catching up, and in some cases passing demand. His opinion was that .22 will be very abundant in the near future, and possibly see huge price decreases as well. I hope he is correct.....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I found 333 count boxes in Cal Ranch last week. $19.99 I still think that's too much to pay so I passed on them. Wally World has had 22 WMR the last couple of times I checked. Now if only 17 HMR ammo will come down to a reasonable price again.
> 
> I read an article last week where the author stated that the supply for .22 ammo is catching up, and in some cases passing demand. His opinion was that .22 will be very abundant in the near future, and possibly see huge price decreases as well. I hope he is correct.....


I paid 18.99 for the 333 brick which was more than I wanted to pay but it's time to take the grandson out to practice for hunting season and I figured that I better get it while the getting was available. I am seeing a lot of .17 available but I don't shoot it so I don't usually check the price.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I believe you won the lottery. I haven't been seeing it any more than "usual".


----------

